# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS GEOMET Rotors for your MINI!!!



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

We're excited; and with good reason. ECS Tuning proudly introduces our new line of premium, corrosion-resistant rotors: GEOMET.

GEOMET is a special coating containing metal oxides, zinc, and aluminum flakes, sprayed over the entire rotor surface to ensure complete coverage, and baked on at 600 degrees to form a durable and attractive silver-gray finish that fights rust far better than paints or other conventional coatings.

Slotted or drilled and slotted, you can expect your new GEOMET rotors to outperform and outlast stock rotors, and look great behind your alloy wheels.



Stopping Never Looked So Good

Click HERE Select Vehicle > Braking > Rotors (ECS Tuning Rotors)​


----------

